# Aus--- Ende---Vorbei !



## Rocklandbiker (26. Februar 2005)

*Bei BERGWERK ist der Ofen aus !!*

Die Entscheidung Industrieregale oder Mountainbikerahmen ist gefallen.
Anthony soll gestern gekündigt worden sein.
Zebisch und Co. sollen ebenso das Handtuch geworfen haben.

Mir fehlen die Worte ! Nee, eigentlich nicht, aber es geht mich nichts an !

Gruß


----------



## Nomercy (26. Februar 2005)

@all
Können wir das Bergwerk-Forum retten?
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urmel 01 (26. Februar 2005)

Das gibts ja wohl nicht,da kauf ich mir ein gebrauchtes Bergwerk,um in den Kult einzusteigen.
Und dann gibt es die Marke plötzlich nicht mehr.
Was mach ich jetzt ?


----------



## locationmaster (26. Februar 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei BERGWERK ist der Ofen aus !!*
> 
> Die Entscheidung Industrieregale oder Mountainbikerahmen ist gefallen.
> Anthony soll gestern gekündigt worden sein.
> ...




woher hat er die infos ?!
ich habe gehoert...
ich war dabei...
ich mutmasse...


----------



## Nomercy (26. Februar 2005)

locationmaster schrieb:
			
		

> woher hat er die infos ?!
> ich habe gehoert...
> ich war dabei...
> ich mutmasse...


@locationmaster
Das was Rocky hier bisher so von sich gegeben hat, hätte auch fast von der Deutschen-Presse-Agentur sein können, war also immer recht valide.
Und wie schon (sinngemäß) ein altes asiatisches Spirchwort sagt: wenn man nicht weiß, ob eine Aussage wahr ist, dann prüfe ob sie einfach ist.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nomercy (26. Februar 2005)

urmel 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibts ja wohl nicht,da kauf ich mir ein gebrauchtes Bergwerk,um in den Kult einzusteigen.
> Und dann gibt es die Marke plötzlich nicht mehr.
> Was mach ich jetzt ?


Das dürfte den Wert Deines Rahmens erheblich steigern.


----------



## Beach90 (26. Februar 2005)

schade... dabei hatten die doch gerade erst en neues betriebskonzept ,alles für die katz   
man ... jetzt gibt es noch weniger farbe im bikemarkt


----------



## es_nervt (27. Februar 2005)

Gibt es da irgend wo Infos zu? Sind dann alle Sachen von Bergwerk vom Erdboden gelöscht? Mich interesiert zum Beispiel, ob Ideen wie der Tieffflieger vielleicht an andere weitergegeben werden.


----------



## daif (27. Februar 2005)

speechless

mir tut es echt Leid.....
auch wenn sie es zum Großteil selbst verbockt haben...  


ich sollte mir doch noch nen Rahmen sichern....  

das Forum MUSS ERHALTEN BLEIBEN!!!!
ich sehe keinen Grund es zu entfernen! Würde es BW weiter geben wären wir ja auch hier!!
Und wir bleiben auch jetzt hier!!!

wie sang der Herbert "..ich geh hier nicht weg, hab meine Frist verlängert...."


@locationmaster
wenn du aufmerksam im Forum gelesen hättest, wüsstest du dass der Rocklandbiker einer der am meisten engagierten BW'ler überhaupt ist und er keiner ist, der die Gerüchteküche schürt, sondern sich äußert wenn er sich sicher ist/ er fakten weiss und weitergeben will!!
ich denke er ist der letzte der leichtfertig etwas sagt und schon garnicht etwas von dieser Schwere!
also nix für ungut, ich glaube der Mann weiss was er sagt und ist ich dessen bewusst!


----------



## locationmaster (27. Februar 2005)

mich interessiert eher ob sie meinen - defacto - fertig gepulverten
rahmen noch an mich ausliefern werden    

@Rocklandbiker
gibt es darueber auch erkenntnisse ?!


----------



## chris84 (27. Februar 2005)

also das forum sollten wir auf jeden Fall am leben halten! nur halt vielleicht nicht als Support-Forum (und wenn dann von uns supported...)

Dass es Bergwerk nicht mehr gibt sehe ich eigentlich recht nüchtern... was will man auch machen   

aber jetzt im Moment gerade überlege ich mir ob ich mir nicht noch irgendwoher nen BWRahmen ergattern sollte (I-Net, Dealer usw...) Ich kenn ja dank des forums alle stärken und schwächen... 

Aber in Anbetracht der über die Jahre Produzierten Stückzahl können wir uns jetzt auf jeden Fall sicher sein etwas zu fahren was nicht jeder hat und auch kaum noch jemand bekommt. Die Direktvertriebsache hätte mir nicht gefallen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (27. Februar 2005)

@locationmaster

da würde ich schnell mal beim Pulverer anrufen (am Mo) und schauen ob das möglich ist!

du hast noch nicht bezahlt nehme ich an (hoffe ich)!!

hoffe du bekommst den Rahmen irgendwie!


----------



## locationmaster (27. Februar 2005)

ne, bezahlt habe ich noch nicht.  
aber ich wuerde gerne das geld in meinem sparstrumpf gegen 
den rahmen tauschen.

... so kurz vor dem ziel aufgeben muessen waere echt bitter


----------



## joob45 (27. Februar 2005)

das war leider schon zu spühren das denen die luft ausgeht.

ist natürlich ein großer verlust aber vielleicht kommen die ja mit einem neuen geldgeber wieder. 

oder wir sammeln hier und nehmen uns der sache selber an   

schade


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

> aber vielleicht kommen die ja mit einem neuen geldgeber wieder.



ja - das könnte sogar sein , der lsd hinterbau ist ja patentiert -- welcher hersteller könnte das patent gebrauchen ????? hmmmmmmm  wer besitzt das patent ?


der namen bergwerk ist beim patent&markenamt auf den jetzigen inhaber eingetragen . vor einigen jahren war er noch auf lutz scheffer design eingetragen . wer schnappt sich wohl den markennahmen ? 


also passt schön auf eure ORIGINALE auf        

lebbe gehhd weidä


----------



## Brägel (27. Februar 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei BERGWERK ist der Ofen aus !!*
> 
> Die Entscheidung Industrieregale oder Mountainbikerahmen ist gefallen.
> Anthony soll gestern gekündigt worden sein.
> ...



Was heißt das denn genau? War die Bikesparte ein eigenständiges Unternehmen, das jetzt Insolvenzantrag stellt oder gestellt hat oder existiert das Unternehmen weiter und produziert "lediglich" keine Rahmen mehr? In letzterem Fall würden Grantieansprüche und sonstige Vertragsverpflichtungen an/für Bergwerk ja bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

> würden Grantieansprüche und sonstige Vertragsverpflichtungen an/für Bergwerk ja bestehen bleiben.




wie kommst du dadrauf ? wenn bw und die schweißerfirma z.b. 2 gmbh`s sind kannste garantie und sonstiges in der pfeife rauchen !!!!

bergwerk is ne gmbh -   nix mehr garantie usw. fragt sich nur ob die konkurs sind oder bankrott . bei nem konkurs der wirklich einer ist -- und nicht mangels masse ausgeschlossen wird -- könnte für euch , die noch was von bergwerk wollen , ein funke hoffnung bestehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

überlege grade - das könnte ja noch richtig lustig werden . wenn ein konkursverwalter den laden übernimmt und alles versilbert was noch geht - ------ leute fahrt schon mal die autos aus der garage , da gibts was zum abstauben  
klingt bösartig - oder !? ja isses auch , aber wer so ne firma an die wand fährt dem .............


----------



## raffic (27. Februar 2005)

Schade, ********, ich bin traurig, sind se selber schuld, mal schaun wie es weitergeht.
Beim Opening können wir ja mal eine Schweigeminute einlegen.
raffic


----------



## Brägel (27. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> wenn bw und die schweißerfirma z.b. 2 gmbh`s sind kannste garantie und sonstiges in der pfeife rauchen !!!!



ja genau danach hab ich doch gefragt  

Es geht also wohl darum ob folgendes Unternehmen durch Insolvenz verschwindet:

BERGWERK BIKES GMBH
Im Altgefäll 21
75181 Pforzheim 

Geschäftsführer:
Metallbaumeister Sükrü Gürses 

HRB:4300, Amtsgericht Pforzheim


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> schade... dabei hatten die doch gerade erst en neues betriebskonzept ,alles für die katz
> man ... jetzt gibt es noch weniger farbe im bikemarkt



Wie ich seinerzeit schon schrieb, das 'neue' Betriebskonzept roch sehr nach Agonie ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> überlege grade - das könnte ja noch richtig lustig werden . wenn ein konkursverwalter den laden übernimmt und alles versilbert was noch geht - ------ leute fahrt schon mal die autos aus der garage , da gibts was zum abstauben
> klingt bösartig - oder !? ja isses auch , aber wer so ne firma an die wand fährt dem .............



Wie die Geier eben ... oder Hyänen? Dann doch eine Tüpfel-Hyäne ...


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

@ brägel - ja schon klar -- aber eigentlich sagt der name es ja schon -- bergwerk BIKES ---   ob es weiterhin "bergwerk ALUKISTEN" oder "bergwerk ALUGEDÖNS" gibt ist mir nicht bekannt , da man ja den richtigen firmennamen nicht kennt . 

ich werde ab morgen im pforzheimer gewerbegebiet zelten und mit meinem notebook online sein . somit werde ich als erste hyäne am aas eintreffen


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

wisst ihr was saumäßig witzig ist ??!!!

ich hab einige bikes hier rumstehen unter anderem :

fat chance = pleite 
 
principia = pleite 
 
bergwerk = pleite 
 


hey - welche firma soll pleite gehen , sagt mir bescheid und ich kauf mir morgen ein bike von denen    mein favorit wäre trek , gefolgt von canondehhhl


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Februar 2005)

@ fettkloß

Kauf Dir ja kein *SANTACRUZ* aldder !!!!

Wenn Bad Kreuznach nicht soweit wär, und ich Heute nicht noch nach München fahren müsste, würde ich als zu gerne einen Kasten "Eiszäpfle" mit Dir vernichten ! So als Frustbesaufen!

Gruß und bis bald


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

meinste ?? die kenn ich fast nicht - aber dir zu liebe mach ichs  

aber ich dachte auf deiner roten liste steht ganz oben endorfin ??!!!


----------



## daif (27. Februar 2005)

oh mann, heute morgen (bin grad aufgestanden  ) kotz mich das ganze schon fett an.....
ich kann nicht mal richtig zynisch/ ironisch sein....  

ich glaub ich muss auch die melancholische Musik im player ändern...
und Partymusik spielen          

@Fettkloß
wenn du Konkursmasse abstaubst musst mir was mitbringen  
(eigentlich sollten wir das nicht tun, oder? ist schon echt böses Gerede)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Februar 2005)

Also hier meine rote Liste:

CANYON
ENDORFIN
CANNONDALE
MERIDA
CENTURION
STORCK
STEVENS
MAVERICK AMERICAN
V O T E C


also gib GAS !!


----------



## daif (27. Februar 2005)

Rocky


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

also meine rote liste :

drek
cannondehhl
scott

alle drei belegen zusammen platz 1   

canyon
wheeler - würg !

neeee - das würde zu lang werden , ich hör auf   


zur zeit würde ich mir ein rocky mountain kaufen - die finde ich richtig geil


----------



## daif (27. Februar 2005)

n Blizzard


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ brägel - ja schon klar -- aber eigentlich sagt der name es ja schon -- bergwerk BIKES ---   ob es weiterhin "bergwerk ALUKISTEN" oder "bergwerk ALUGEDÖNS" gibt ist mir nicht bekannt , da man ja den richtigen firmennamen nicht kennt .
> 
> ich werde ab morgen im pforzheimer gewerbegebiet zelten und mit meinem notebook online sein . somit werde ich als erste hyäne am aas eintreffen



Oder Bergwerk-DÖNER?


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

eisenfaust du bist ja heute so witzig - hast du irgendwelche mittel genommen ?


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2005)

Findest Du? Ich finde es leider gar nicht so witzig. Prestigesucht ist nicht mein Eigen, ich sehe nur, daß in der Bananenrepublik wieder ein Unternehmen den Bach 'runtergeht und damit die Zahl der Arbeitslosen zu steigen scheint, wenn auch nur um ein paar Promille. Den Metallbaumeister hätte man vielleicht schon früher mit einem deutschen Sprichwort vertraut machen sollen: Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten!

Um einmal für Klarheit zu sorgen: Ich für meinen Teil habe sehr viel Geld in mein Bergwerk gesteckt. Für manch einen der Hiesigen mag das gering sein. Sicherlich kann ich mich davon losmachen, glücklich zu sein, eine exklusive Marke zu fahren. Das Glück währte nicht ganz ein Jahr, wie mir scheint. Das kommende Jahr fährt mein Hobel also ohne 'Gewährleistungsschutz' und im Falle eines Rahmenbruches ... nun ja, dumm gelaufen! 

Tja, Radfahren ist offenbar auch nicht mehr ganz das, was es einmal war. Verreckt der Rahmen, geht die Firma pleite oder passiert beides, ist man nicht mehr 'dabei' ... so ist das eben ...

Es war ein teurer Logenplatz!


----------



## Gearshifter (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

....vorauszusehen war das ja schon irgendwie, nur wahrhaben wollte es halt keiner-ich auch nicht. Schade, dass die kleinen und wirklich feinen Läden keine Chancen gegen die großen Bikeschmieden haben...naja aber wenn man nicht mehr zu 100% hinter seinen eigenen Produkten steht und die Kunden verärgert die viel Geld für ein Premiumprodukt ausgegeben haben, ist das  nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass der Laden den Bach runtergeht. *schade* *schade* 

Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, wenn beim Pulverer (Götz?) noch soviele Rahmen stehen und Bergwerk hat sicherlich auch noch fertige...wo und wie kommt man an die Teile ran? Wird die Konkursmasse versteigert, kann man sich noch die Rahmen bestellen, die fertig sind! Ich brauch jetzt unbedingt ne Mercury SL-Rahmen in electric blue...oder egal auch in Kaffeebraun weiß!
Wer hat Bezugstips?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## le duy nhut (27. Februar 2005)

war bergwerk nicht mal kraftwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urmel 01 (27. Februar 2005)

Ja mußte aber den Namen wechseln,da die elektro-pop-Gruppe KRAFTWERK; wegen Namensrecht klagte.
Und gewann..glaub ich zumindest.
Ich glaube,daß hinter der Firma Bergwerk niemand mehr stand,der grosses Interesse an Bikes hatte.Von der Betriebsführung meine ich.Sonst hätte man so ein kleines Unternehmen sicher retten können.
Eine straffe Produktpalette mit schönen ausgereiften Rahmen im oberen Preissegment.Und dann natürlich mit exquisiter Kundenbetreuung  ...Richtung Porsche,Ferrari bei den Autos.Das wärs doch gewesen.
Aber nein heute muss es immer mehr,höher weiter sein,biss dann der grosse Absturz kommt  Aua!!
So das ist meine Meinung.
Ich werde mir noch einen neuen Bergwerk Rahmen kaufen und noch ein weilchen weiterträumen  
Was für einen Rahmen könnt ihr mir empfehlen..haltbarkeit  für Tour Marathon geeignet
   Gruß und Danke


----------



## joob45 (27. Februar 2005)

nimm das gamuza- mit dem kannste es richtig krachen lassen und ist gut für die ausdauer   

oder wenn du nicht alleine sein möchtest das sauss&brauss.  

jetzt noch ein bergwerk zu kaufen ist halt leider so ne sache. 


aber es gibt noch viele möglichkeiten dein geld zum fenster raus zu werfen


----------



## lexle (27. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du dadrauf ? wenn bw und die schweißerfirma z.b. 2 gmbh`s sind kannste garantie und sonstiges in der pfeife rauchen !!!!
> 
> bergwerk is ne gmbh -   nix mehr garantie usw. fragt sich nur ob die konkurs sind oder bankrott . bei nem konkurs der wirklich einer ist -- und nicht mangels masse ausgeschlossen wird -- könnte für euch , die noch was von bergwerk wollen , ein funke hoffnung bestehen !



Ganz so ist das nicht.

Die Händler sind die gearschten.. Laut der Schuldrechtsreform (Schachmängelhaftung) sind sie der alleinige Darbringer der Gewährleistung. sie hatten zwar ein gesetzliches Rückgriffsrecht auf den Hersteteller, ist der aber nicht mehr stehen sie ganz alleine für die 2 Jahre gerade..

Kann sich Stec schonmal gaaaanz warm anziehen, bei der Anzahl an Rhmen die die verklopft haben.


----------



## wondermike (27. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ brägel - ja schon klar -- aber eigentlich sagt der name es ja schon -- bergwerk BIKES ---   ob es weiterhin "bergwerk ALUKISTEN" oder "bergwerk ALUGEDÖNS" gibt ist mir nicht bekannt , da man ja den richtigen firmennamen nicht kennt .



Beim Treffen in Pforzheim habe ich noch ein klienes Schild am Firmengebäude gesehen, auf dem von einer Gürses Metallbau GmbH oder so ähnlich die Rede war. Das ist dann wohl die Firma, die die Rollcontainer herstellt.

Ich finde das Ganze natürlich auch sehr traurig. Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich morgen nach Pforzheim fahren und den Laden übernehmen.

Das an dieser Stelle zu erwartende Lamento im Sinne von "der Standort Deutschland geht vor die Hunde" oder "die Großen fressen die Kleinen" halte ich aber für völlig fehl am Platz. Die Fehler, die bei Bergwerk gemacht wurden, haben wir ja schon zur Genüge durchgekaut. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man mit einem tragfähigen betriebswirtschaftlichen und Vermarktungskonzept aus der Marke echt was hätte machen können. Dass die Gürses GmbH in der Lage ist/war, schöne und gute Rahmen zu bauen, wird niemand bestreiten. Aber zu einer Bikemarke gehört halt mehr.


----------



## Pyewacket (28. Februar 2005)

Also macht bitte mal langsam mit Behauptungen und Vermutungen die niemand sicher weiss. Falls noch ne Hoffnung für BW besteht werden die nämlich durch solche Behauptungen total zunichte gemacht.

Am Freitag war da mal noch "Business as usual", ich hab da lediglich die Story um Tony erfahren. Heute Morgen war ich dort und hab Werner noch mit dem Firmen-Bus gesehen. Es scheint also noch was zu laufen!!!

Also seht mal nicht sooooo schwarz sondern hofft!

Happy trailz,

  Markus


----------



## locationmaster (28. Februar 2005)

- ans telefon geht keiner mehr.
 - mails werden nicht beantwortet.
 - die fertigen rahmen wurden letzte woche nicht bei götz abgeholt.

ich finde da spricht jetzt vieles fuer AUS---ENDE---VORBEI und
mein rahmen liegt fertig bei götz   und muesste nur noch abgeholt werden - so kurz vor dem ziel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyewacket (28. Februar 2005)

trotzdem - bitte begrabt niemanden der noch lebt!
Auch wenn alle Anzeichen auf das Gleiche hindeuten sollte man kein vorschnelles Ende herbeireden. Vielleicht gibts na nen Weg dass die Jungs wenigstens die letzten Rahmen noch ausliefern. Und solange die Raten für den X5 bezahlt werden sollte auch Geld für die Firma Götz dasein....

Also warten wir einfach mal ab

Dass niemand ans telefon geht und die mails nicht beantwortet werden hängt wahrscheinlich auch mit Tony's schnellen "Abgang" zusammen.

Markus


----------



## maaatin (28. Februar 2005)

@fettkloß: Also wenn  Cannondale schon auf Deiner "Pleite-Liste" ganz oben steht, dann kauf´doch wenigstens ein Cannondale-Moto-Cross-Motorrad!


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Februar 2005)

@ dr.einstein - gmbh = gesellschaft mit beschränkter haftung ! wenn der x5 privateigentum wäre oder der metallbaufirma gehört isses mit den raten egal - den kann auch keiner pfänden - 25.000  ist die einlage die man machen muss wenn man ne gmbh aufmachen will - lächerlich wenig - oder ?

@ lumix - die pleite würde cannondehhl ja nur ereilen wenn "ich" mir ein bike von denen kaufen würde   aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir mein geld zu schade für so nen schrott - da hat cannondehhl nochma glück gehabt    

und es 100% fakt das bergwerk in der jetztigen form fertig ist !


----------



## maaatin (28. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ dr.einstein - gmbh = gesellschaft mit beschränkter haftung ! wenn der x5 privateigentum wäre oder der metallbaufirma gehört isses mit den raten egal - den kann auch keiner pfänden - 25.000  ist die einlage die man machen muss wenn man ne gmbh aufmachen will - lächerlich wenig - oder ?
> 
> @ lumix - die pleite würde cannondehhl ja nur ereilen wenn "ich" mir ein bike von denen kaufen würde   aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir mein geld zu schade für so nen schrott - da hat cannondehhl nochma glück gehabt



Puhh! Da haben wir CD´ler ja nochmal Glück!

Derjenige, der die Marke BW übernehmen möchte, kann sich in Zukunft wahrscheinlich noch "billiger" aus dem Staub machen! Mit der beschränkten Haftung soll demnächst nämlich auch in Deutschland ernst gemacht werden: es kommt die "Ein-Euro-GmbH" nach dem Vorbild der britischen Limited. Also Augen auf vor dem Bike-Kauf!


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2005)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Puhh! Da haben wir CD´ler ja nochmal Glück!
> 
> Derjenige, der die Marke BW übernehmen möchte, kann sich in Zukunft wahrscheinlich noch "billiger" aus dem Staub machen! Mit der beschränkten Haftung soll demnächst nämlich auch in Deutschland ernst gemacht werden: es kommt die "Ein-Euro-GmbH" nach dem Vorbild der britischen Limited. Also Augen auf vor dem Bike-Kauf!


 
Ob nun 'Ein-Euro-GmbH' nach britischem Recht oder GmbH mit 25.000  Mindeststammeinlage oder AG mit 50.000  Mindestkapital, dies stellen nur unberechtigte Sicherheiten dar, denn sie sind ja keine unverpfändbaren Sichteinlagen oder Bürgschaften, sondern stellen die Kapitalausstattung desjeweiligen Unternehmens dar und dürfen somit für den jeweiligen Gesellschaftszweck investiert bzw. ausgegeben werden (z.B. für einen X5 und weg ist das Geld). Eine berechtigt Sicherheit stellen letztlich nur bezahlte Versicherungspolicen dar, die Ansprüche des Kunden gegenüber dem Unternehmen z.B. im Bereich der Produkthaftung und/oder Gewährleistung/Garantie decken. Aber wie bereits geschrieben: 'Bezahlt' müssen die Prämien schon sein. Und spätestens bei Insolvenz wird das zum Problem, denn hier glaubt ja wohl keiner, daß Unternehmen solche Prämie auf Jahre im voraus bezahlen. 

Ansonsten gilt: "Trau', schau wem!" oder "Drum prüfe ewig, wer sich bindet!" 

Fazit: Absolute, also berechtigte Sicherheit gibt es nicht und schon garnicht in der 'idealistischen' Bikeindustrie.

VG Martin


----------



## pen (28. Februar 2005)

die homepage von bergwerk ist erreichbar. telefonisch werden noch bestellungen angenommen. ob toni oder werner noch an bord sind ist meiner meinung nach egal weil der neue man werner auch nichts gerissen hat. hmm, was ist dieser thread wert?

ich denke rocklandbiker sollte seine aussagen konkretisieren und auch belegen.

ist doch eine gefährliche aussage das eine firma "aus--ende--vorbei" sein soll.

na ja, die bei bergwerk sagen das ihre firma weiterbesteht und die probleme die sie haben gelöst werden. aber solche themen wie diese nur schädlich sind.

jeder sollte sich genau überlegen was er von sich gibt.


----------



## Nomercy (28. Februar 2005)

Probleme gelöst, für wen?


Und aber Hallo. Das hier ist ein Forum, nicht das Hohe Gericht.
Und nochmal Hallo! Das hier ist ein Supportforum. Doch wo ist der Support???
Die Bergwerkkunden haben eine halbe Ewigkeit lange ihre Marke und damit ihre Firma auf Händen getragen und dafür einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten bekommen. Da entstand die neue Wahrheit. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, die bei bergwerk sagen das ihre firma weiterbesteht und die probleme die sie haben gelöst werden



ich habe bis heute nicht mal den geringsten Ansatz irgendeiner Reaktion auf meine Anfragen bemerken können... Kundenfreundliches Verhalten sieht auch in Krisenzeiten anders aus. Aber vielleicht ist man ja in der Türkei als Kunde generell der ... nein, ich schreibe jetzt nicht weiter, bin ja auch kein Metallbaumeister  



			
				Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Probleme gelöst, für wen?
> 
> 
> Und aber Hallo. Das hier ist ein Forum, nicht das Hohe Gericht.
> ...



dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen - leider


----------



## Fettkloß (1. März 2005)

> Aber vielleicht ist man ja in der Türkei als Kunde generell der ... nein, ich schreibe jetzt nicht weiter



oooooooo , das klingt ja sehr verbittert    nach dem motto - andere mütter haben auch schöne töchter ....... - würde ich sagen andere rahmenbauer haben auch schwarze farbe


----------



## Torsten (1. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Dieses Forum ist KEIN BERKWERK-Firmen-Fourm sondern ein Forum, daß von IBC zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Die Mitarbeit von Bergwerk ist FREIWILLIG.
Wenn sie also wirklich  Probleme haben, dann werden sie andere Sorgen haben, als hier den Usern Hilfestellung zu geben.

Wer also konkret Probleme mit Bergwerk hat, der sollte sich direkt an Bergwerk wenden, es gibt dazu unter anderem das Medium Telefon.

Ich kann auch verstehen, dass einige verbittert sind, aber ich möchte Euch bitten sachlich zu bleiben.  Anderensfalls werde ich andere Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Gruß Torsten
Mod.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (1. März 2005)

Herstellerforen schrieb:
			
		

> *Bergwerk* (8 Betrachter)
> *Forum von Bergwerk Bikes*. Es wird betreut von Toni Nachbauer (Marketing) und Stefan Lichtner (Vertrieb/Service/Reklamation), beide Mitarbeiter von Bergwerk.


Hallo Torsten! Also zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt stimmt Deine Aussage nicht, bzw. ist eine erhebliche Kluft zwischen Schein und Sein. Der Toni ist jetzt nicht mehr hier, der Stefan ist schon lange nicht mehr dabei. Und es steht immer noch da: "Forum von Bergwerk Bikes".

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## locationmaster (1. März 2005)

EDIT
sorry - falscher post


----------



## carloz (1. März 2005)

Moin,

eigentlich bleibt nix anderes über, als zu warten.
Spekulationen bringen doch eh nüscht...   

Achja und komm keiner auf die Idee im Forum eines MTB Magazins nach dem Begriff Bergwerk zu suchen und den 2. gefundenen thread anzuklicken...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## (Nordlicht) (1. März 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei BERGWERK ist der Ofen aus !!*
> 
> Die Entscheidung Industrieregale oder Mountainbikerahmen ist gefallen.
> Anthony soll gestern gekündigt worden sein.
> ...



Oh oh, solche wilden Behauptungen können recht teuer werden.
Wenn der Hersteller jetzt behauptet, ihm Sie (durch deine Beh.) ein Schaden von 50000  enstanden, hast DU wohl eine Problem, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.
Bei einem Streitwert von 50000  werden allein die Rechtsanwaltskosten für Dich schon zu einem Alptraum.
Fang schon mal mit dem Sparen an...

Servus


----------



## Fettkloß (1. März 2005)

na du bist mir ja ein schlaumeier


----------



## Torsten (1. März 2005)

So Schluß jetzt!

Da das hier alles in Spekulation ausartet und schon in den Bereich Rufschädigung hineingeht, machen wir diesen Thread erstmal dicht.

Solange keine Offizielle Meldung bekannt ist, möchte ich Euch bitten, auch keine neuen Threads in dieser Richtung zu eröffnen. Diese werden ansonsten kommentarlos gelöscht.

Gruß Torsten
Mod.


----------

